
Warn HN: Namecheap.com Cyber Monday WhoisGuard Issue - rl3
Presumably due to the heavy traffic, Namecheap&#x27;s ordering system is sometimes failing to add WhoisGuard protection by default to eligible domains when you add them to the cart.<p>Failure to notice this during the haste to complete an order results in your personal information being unwittingly published in various WHOIS databases forever.<p>For example: I&#x27;ve had multiple domains with the same ccTLD extension in the cart, and somehow a single one would arbitrarily lack WhoisGuard, while the others possessed it as expected.<p>After reviewing past orders, I realized I&#x27;d already been burned, hence this post. Be careful!
======
derricgilling
Yea, same here :( Although they do have Wildcard certs for $20 bucks now.
Problem is you need to activate by end of Jan.

